# Kiwi moving to Dubai in July 2010



## sandrab (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi, im a single kiwi girl thats got a teaching job in Dubai for 3 years starting in July 2010. Any advise for the big move would be welcome. 
My package includes apartment so im sorted with that, my visas etc are also sorted by the school. 
Im interested in knowing how to send money home, as i am renting out my house but will need to cover rates insurances etc. Also any general information would be great. Thanks Sandra.


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Read the sticky thread on top of the page called "things you should know before...."

will atleast help you in narrowing down your questions to precise queries if you have any left after going through that extensive thread.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Sandra ... And a hearty welcome ...

We have a similar situation with rentals in Oz.

In an effort to minimise return cash transfers, we were able to arrange for the rental agents back home to cover insurances, rates etc straight out of the rental returns from the houses. That way, everything relating to the properties is in "one basket", which works well when filing tax returns.

They also electronically supply a full statement each month for our records.

As far as straight cash transfers back home .... we haven't needed to go down that path as yet, thankfully. Without putting a dampner on anything, the exchange rates for doing that aren't real flash at the present time. If you can avoid it presently, it would be wise to do so.

Cheers
Greg


----------



## sandrab (Apr 13, 2010)

thanks heaps for the advice, i will look at my options from this end in more detail.


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

good luck with the move !


----------



## haval (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Sandra, 
Iam working for a kiwi company in the UAE and iam sure when you come you will find lots of help as the kiwis have good presence in the UAE specially Abu Dhabi.


----------



## nzdiaspora (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi Sandra,

I have just shifted here from NZ and have rentals in NZ. I organized an revolving credit account prior to coming out to cover maintenance and rates etc with the intention of sending money home every few months to reduce bank fees. You can send money to NZ via HSBC online, but you will still need to physically go to the bank to confirm the payment (don't ask why). 

Be warned that coming in July it will be super hot and you will be wondering what you have got yourself into (and it will get hotter in August) try and get as much organized as soon as you arrive (buying a car organizing bank accounts etc) as Ramadan is in August and the place virtually shuts down. 
Sounds like the school will look after you and from what i hear there are heaps of kiwi teachers here so you will find friends quite easily. 
Good luck !!!
Nelson


----------



## emsems (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Sandra, 

I will be moving over in August as a teacher too. Get in touch if you would like to have another newbie to talk to.


----------



## vdeshwal (Feb 25, 2010)

*Moving to Dubai*

Hi Nelson,

I am planning to move to Dubai next month from NZ. I want to move some home stuff like clothings etc. via ship.I am actually wondering what would be the best and cheapest way to do so.Did you hire any relocation company for the same and if you are able to tell me how much approx. it wud cost us for this moving.

Cheers !

VD


----------



## vdeshwal (Feb 25, 2010)

*Relocating to Dubai*

Hi Sandra,

I am also looking forward to relocate to Dubai next month.I have a school going son and I am very worried about his school admission there.I have heard that the waiting list is quite long and it takes a long time. I want him to join some good international school there ( may within the first top 2-3 schools there). Can you advise which are the best international schools in Dubai.

Cheers !

VD


----------



## nzdiaspora (Apr 19, 2010)

vdeshwal said:


> Hi Nelson,
> 
> I am planning to move to Dubai next month from NZ. I want to move some home stuff like clothings etc. via ship.I am actually wondering what would be the best and cheapest way to do so.Did you hire any relocation company for the same and if you are able to tell me how much approx. it wud cost us for this moving.
> 
> ...


Hi VD,

We used a company called "The Moving Company", we used a 20 foot container which was plenty enough to transport all our furniture and belongings. (The container was only half full) they packed everything very well, and the unpackers at this end unpacked everything and took all the rubbish away. (Nothing was broken). It cost us 10k NZD all up and included all the customs clearance and documents. It took about a month to get here from NZ. 
Good luck for the move!

Cheers
Nelson


----------



## vdeshwal (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Nelson,

Thanks for the information.I wud try finding these guys out.So, hoz weather these days there, muts be quite hot. I was wondering if they have winters there?How much the temp. goes during winters? Do we need to use wollens and quilts or it is pleasent.

Cheers !


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Here are a couple of links for you.

Dubai Weather
Dubai, UAE Forecast : Weather Underground
Destination Dubai and Beyond - Weather in Dubai, Year Round Sunshine, Winter sun


----------



## nzdiaspora (Apr 19, 2010)

vdeshwal said:


> Hi Nelson,
> 
> Thanks for the information.I wud try finding these guys out.So, hoz weather these days there, muts be quite hot. I was wondering if they have winters there?How much the temp. goes during winters? Do we need to use wollens and quilts or it is pleasent.
> 
> Cheers !


Hi VD,

I didn't think I would cope very well with the heat before we shifted here, but it’s amazing how quickly I acclimatized, 30 degrees now seems quite chilly!! I arrived in January and the coldest it got was 15-17 degrees at night. It gets cold enough in the winter to have to put on a light jumper or sweatshirt if you are outside at night (I would compare it to a chilly Autumn evening in NZ). We have a light duvet on the bed but it really depends on how cold you set the aircon, you definitely won't need the heavy quilts needed for the NZ winter. 

Cheers


----------



## Dubaiman (May 28, 2010)

Most Welcome


----------



## nzdiaspora (Apr 19, 2010)

divingmonkee said:


> Hi,
> 
> re moving gear: it depends on whether you have a wardrobe of stuff or are looking at a container. All the big moving companies in NZ will do the move as it is straight forward (although slow) but you could be better off using freight forwarder if only a smaller quantity. Its what I did if you dont mind packing it yourself (they will sell you the boxes cheaply).
> 
> Also I am sure you are aware but note the tax changes for rental properties recently put into effect and the IRD input on your earnings over here. If you have significant assets in NZ (a rental counts) you may be stung for reciprocal tax back home.


I also found out you need to pay NZ income tax on the income you earn here as well. I spoke to my accountant and we had to sign a non resident declaration (residency questionnaire IR886) and can't return to NZ for 325 days from the day we left. 

It came as a big surprise to me, has anyone else heard of this? 

(You can get around it by not letting the tax department know you earn here, but I have a couple of properties in NZ and there is a possibility I may need to send money home to cover expenses ie rates and insurance, if they see I sent money home they may want to snoop around)


----------



## divingmonkee (May 29, 2010)

nzdiaspora said:


> I also found out you need to pay NZ income tax on the income you earn here as well. I spoke to my accountant and we had to sign a non resident declaration (residency questionnaire IR886) and can't return to NZ for 325 days from the day we left.
> 
> It came as a big surprise to me, has anyone else heard of this?
> 
> (You can get around it by not letting the tax department know you earn here, but I have a couple of properties in NZ and there is a possibility I may need to send money home to cover expenses ie rates and insurance, if they see I sent money home they may want to snoop around)


I also got advice before I left and filed a tax free residency application (no idea what the form was though). This was a couple of years ago and I am not sure what the most recent rules are. However, when I left it was both being out of the country for a set period of time AND the "significance" of assets and ties left in NZ (of which there is no set definition) but examples include houses, family members, loans and interest bearing savings. You culdn't file tax free residency only on the basis of absence. It is worth getting cleared up before you earn too much here and return home with a backdated tax assessment. 

I am all for being shy on giving information to the tax man but I also have little faith in the system here to keep anything a secret long term. Given your initial salary details and contract are submitted for your work visa, and the pressure on reciprocal agreements moving forward, it could be risky hiding earnings long term.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

nzdiaspora said:


> I also found out you need to pay NZ income tax on the income you earn here as well. I spoke to my accountant and we had to sign a non resident declaration (residency questionnaire IR886) and can't return to NZ for 325 days from the day we left.
> 
> It came as a big surprise to me, has anyone else heard of this?
> 
> (You can get around it by not letting the tax department know you earn here, but I have a couple of properties in NZ and there is a possibility I may need to send money home to cover expenses ie rates and insurance, if they see I sent money home they may want to snoop around)


I wouldn't assume that's a legally valid or reliable method of avoiding tax. UAE and NZ have a double taxation agreement. Which is moot for most expats since they don't pay income tax in UAE, but it might mean there is greater cooperation in terms of sharing information.

United Arab Emirates | Policy Advice Division, Inland Revenue


----------

